# engraving bits



## donleach (Sep 13, 2011)

Are engraving bits almost the same as router bits and can I use them with a router. They are inexpensive so must not be very good. Thanks for any info on this. Don


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Don.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

donleach said:


> Are engraving bits almost the same as router bits and can I use them with a router. They are inexpensive so must not be very good. Thanks for any info on this. Don


Hi Don

If you are talking of engraving bits as used in engraving machines these are mostly HSS and although they would probably work in a router, would not last as long as carbide tipped pukka router engraving bits.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don, cutting tools are designed for each different type of machine based on the speed involved and the stresses developed when cutting. While some bits or cutters will fit different tools they are not designed for it is a bad idea to use them. HSS bits are best for cutting metal while using a coolant to disipate heat. For wood carbide is the right choice, either carbide tipped or solid carbide. In the long run you will save money and get better results using carbide router bits.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Not sure that is 100% true Mike. Some router bits are purposely made in HSS because they can be made in more delicate profiles than the more clunky carbide. Woodrat do HSS bits exclusively for example. They can do more delicate dovetail bits using it. You can also get a very keen edge to it.
Having said that, they are obviously only going to be at their best in selected natural woods and be quite unsuitable for composition boards with their abrasive matrices, which will blunt them in no time.

Cheers

Peter


----------

